# Cube shaped sump with refugium



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I am planning to build myself a sump with a mid size refugium, similar to the one in the attached link

http://www.melevsreef.com/acrylics/sumps/cube_sump.html

I need it to be cube shaped, or at least square because of the cabinet.

My questions is, is there any reason not to have it this shape? All of the ones that I have ever seen are rectangles, with an apparent emphasis on making it long. I cant envision any reason why a rectangle would be better that a cube, but figured I'd see what the community thought.

thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Most people use what they have around when making a sump so it tents to be either a tank they already have or one they can get cheap. The most common of these are usually the rectangle shaped tanks. If someone is buying a tank for a sump new then they usually put it under their DT so it has to be roughly the same shape to fit.

I've seen a few cube shaped sumps and they seem fine. The only thing I would worry about is if the flow is getting into the corners. The advantage with a longer sump is in the restricted flow pattern. By making the flow thinner it will reach all areas. Think about blowing thru a straw compared to blowing into a box.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

This style cube shaped sump has worked very well for me (it is also for sale)


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

nice info.. thanks guys.

reddog check yer pm's


----------

